# HR Endeavor LE



## jashields (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a chace to get a 1995 HR Endeavor w/20k miles.
Good to ex condition 0n 33 Oshkosh w/Cummins & MD-3060
trans. Asking 55k. 

What say anybody?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 21, 2003)

HR Endeavor LE

Hi Jim,
Sounds a little on the high side but, hard to say.  A lot depends on the extras that it has but, extras don't generally count when you are trading in to dealers.  They will go with base pricing.  Go to http://www3.nadaguides.com and check NADA book value.  If the web address doesn't work just put NADA in search.


----------

